# ideas for 4inch maf for obd1 vr6



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

Ok im fabing a 4inch maf for my obd1 set up. I was wondering what the best stuff to make it out of would be. A few people said pvc but that sounds kinda ghetto. I was tryin to find 4inch pipe and will be going to a muffler shop to see if they can get it or have it. I have pulled the maf apart and put it back in to make sure i can take it apart and put it back together with out screwing it up. 
few questions as far as the build....
1.Does the MAF have to center in the tube? 
2. Is there a housing available that i could slightly mod and drop this in easier then fabbing a full maf housing?
3.could i say forget all this and tap an obd2 plug in there and run the obd2 maf(longshot i know but worth a shot). 
Thanks any pics/tips/ideas would be great. Just for referance i will be running C2 cold air and the upper pipe....hoping to order it today.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: ideas for 4inch maf for obd1 vr6 (Boostedcorrados)*

1. The maf does have to stay in the center of the tube.
2. I dont think any stock cars had a 4 inch MAF
3. Not sure what about mean about tap an OBD2 plug, but they are interchangeable. You can use any obd1/2 2.0/vr6 MAF sensor.
Why not just buy a C2 MAF housing? they are lke 125$ and would save you the hassle of having problems if your MAF sensor isnt centered directly.


----------



## AnotherA2VR6 (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: ideas for 4inch maf for obd1 vr6 (Boostedcorrados)*

The solution that I am going to use is a C2 MK3 style MAF housing with my OBD1. To do this I need to buy a sensor, the housing, wire it in, and make the software changes. It all looks very feasible.
If all works out I'd imagine there would be an option to have tunes done through Jeff using a hot film MAF instead of the hot wire MAF on the OBD1's with hot wire MAFs.
Any interest?


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: ideas for 4inch maf for obd1 vr6 (Boostedcorrados)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostedcorrados* »_Ok im fabing a 4inch maf for my obd1 set up. I was wondering what the best stuff to make it out of would be. A few people said pvc but that sounds kinda ghetto. I was tryin to find 4inch pipe and will be going to a muffler shop to see if they can get it or have it. I have pulled the maf apart and put it back in to make sure i can take it apart and put it back together with out screwing it up. 
few questions as far as the build....
1.Does the MAF have to center in the tube? 
2. Is there a housing available that i could slightly mod and drop this in easier then fabbing a full maf housing?
3.could i say forget all this and tap an obd2 plug in there and run the obd2 maf(longshot i know but worth a shot). 
Thanks any pics/tips/ideas would be great. Just for referance i will be running C2 cold air and the upper pipe....hoping to order it today. 

I know how some people feel about eip on here..but they can modify your obd-1 maf to fit in one of there oversized mafh. Just another option...don't think it's 4" more like 3.5"


----------



## benzivr6 (Feb 16, 2001)

*Re: ideas for 4inch maf for obd1 vr6 ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_1. The maf does have to stay in the center of the tube.
2. I dont think any stock cars had a 4 inch MAF
3. Not sure what about mean about tap an OBD2 plug, but they are interchangeable. You can use any obd1/2 2.0/vr6 MAF sensor.
Why not just buy a C2 MAF housing? they are lke 125$ and would save you the hassle of having problems if your MAF sensor isnt centered directly.

If he has a early style 6 pin MAF ( which is glued to the housing) then he CANNOT use a 4 pin unscrew type MAF you have to take out the complete sensor with the metal sides and center it into the new housing you might have to shave down the sides alittle but it will work I have made one that was floating around here somewere but also EIP makes them as well or you could send them you MAF complete and they will re-size it for you with a new 4" type with a aluminum housing as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: ideas for 4inch maf for obd1 vr6 (benzivr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *benzivr6* »_If he has a early style 6 pin MAF ( which is glued to the housing) then he CANNOT use a 4 pin unscrew type MAF you have to take out the complete sensor with the metal sides and center it into the new housing you might have to shave down the sides alittle but it will work I have made one that was floating around here somewere but also EIP makes them as well or you could send them you MAF complete and they will re-size it for you with a new 4" type with a aluminum housing as well.

If he is going C2, and has the 6pin and coilpack he can run C2, but it would be with the stock MAF housing.


----------



## benzivr6 (Feb 16, 2001)

*Re: ideas for 4inch maf for obd1 vr6 ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
If he is going C2, and has the 6pin and coilpack he can run C2, but it would be with the stock MAF housing.
If he goes that route he will most likey be limited to ~300whp with 30lbs injectors but it might work but very possible


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: ideas for 4inch maf for obd1 vr6 (benzivr6)*

Thanks guys i am going with a c2 program but i need the bigger maf. It is obd1 dizzy.I know before you jump on me about them not making the program i had been IMing with jeff and he said hes writing it and should be available in a few weeks. 
Now with splicing the obd2 maf in what parts do i need besides a set of pigtails from that harness and the maf. is there a differance in maf's between years that i can see or a part# differance i should look at? Im tryin to have all the parts on hand for this so im not waiting on something when it comes time to put the car together.


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: ideas for 4inch maf for obd1 vr6 (Boostedcorrados)*

Look for Rycou - I think he made a few.. 
search under my name.. I've posted a pic of the MAF that buddah92slc is using


----------



## AnotherA2VR6 (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: ideas for 4inch maf for obd1 vr6 (Boostedcorrados)*

Well besides the MK3 style MAF sensor and the C2 housing you just need to wire things in correctly. Out of the 6 pins on the OBD1 hot wire MAF only 5 are used, the "extra" pin, (compared to the MK3 style MAF), is a burn off trigger wire which will not need to be connected. I imagine you could leave this un-connected or connect to ground through a 1k 1/4 watt resistor? As for the other 4 wires they need to be matched up to the correct pins, see the appropriate wiring diagrams. I think the pin-out should be:
OBD1 6 Pin MAF Connector MK3 Style MAF
Pin 1 ------(Brown/Yellow)----------------> Pin 1 (Ground)
Pin 2 ------(Brown/Blue)------------------> Pin 2 (Signal Ground)
Pin 3 ------(Red)--------------------------> Pin 4 (Signal)
Pin 4 (Black)(Burn Off Trigger Wire)
Pin 5 ------(Red/(Yellow or Blue)--------> Pin 3 (+12V)
Pin 6 (Not Connected)

Now for the software, Jeff is doing a custom tune for a dist OBD1 with a custom 4in. housing with a OBD1 hot wire MAF. This will be different than a tune for a MK3 style hot film MAF so you will not be able to just use the tune, also it's for 42# inj. Jeff is going to need to do a custom tune for your setup.


----------



## farfimlosin (Feb 19, 2012)

I know this is an old thread but i am doing the same build but with 30# injectors but im obd1 dizzy with a 6pin maf i need a 4 inch real bad and want to switch to a newer style maf without screwin **** up kuz i think eip is gondie. Pics or anything will help.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

farfimlosin said:


> I know this is an old thread but i am doing the same build but with 30# injectors but im obd1 dizzy with a 6pin maf i need a 4 inch real bad and want to switch to a newer style maf without screwin **** up kuz i think eip is gondie. Pics or anything will help.





benzivr6 said:


> If he has a early style 6 pin MAF ( which is glued to the housing) then he CANNOT use a 4 pin unscrew type MAF you have to take out the complete sensor with the metal sides and center it into the new housing you might have to shave down the sides alittle but it will work I have made one that was floating around here somewere but also EIP makes them as well or you could send them you MAF complete and they will re-size it for you with a new 4" type with a aluminum housing as well.


.


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

Waste of time you do not need a 4“ maf housing for 30# chip tune it stays with the stock maf housing. I bought the custom 42# chip tune and made my own 4“ housing still have it if you would like to buy it I went standalone ms on my car. Look at my turbo build in my sig there are pics of my maf housing but like I said if you are going 30# dizzy tune you do not need a 4“ housing only the custom 42# dizzy needed it and you have to play with the clocking of the housing to get it to run right.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------

